# Maitake mushrooms & Sausage Stew



## bauchjw (Nov 13, 2021)

My family terrorized the Alexandria farmers market again today. In between dealing with the chaos that follows my kids I was able to pick up more Amish Spicy sausage, produce, and a big score with some amazing Maitake mushrooms AKA Hen of the woods. These and morels are my favorites…Maitake in fall & Morels in spring. Sticking with the stews I put together a sausage stew to compliment the Mushrooms and it came out pretty amazing. No real recipe followed here or else I’d share. Just browned up the sausage, then put in the onion and garlic, followed by celery, carrots, and red pepper. A bit of dried thyme and parsley, beef broth to deglaze and simmer to reduce a bit. 



















In separate pan  on medium heat, butter and S&Fresh P for the Matake, for a few minutes.  These came out phenomenal! I should have bought twice as much, we were eating them well before stew! 













Ladle the stew  and top with the rich earthy shrooms cooked in butter. 









Thanks for your time!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2021)

Man that looks amazing. I love shrooms. Tonight we had a soup with shitake, chicken and rice. Was delicious. Heck of a nice job bud


----------



## Ringer (Nov 13, 2021)

Excellent use of a really nice mushroom!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2021)

Looks great! I need to learn to ID and hunt Hen of the woods. I know they grow here.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks amazing. I love shrooms. Tonight we had a soup with shitake, chicken and rice. Was delicious. Heck of a nice job bud


Thank you, I’ve really become big on the shrooms the last few years. They are so good.! Shiitake with chicken and rice is killer. Very Appreciated.
JW


Ringer said:


> Excellent use of a really nice mushroom!


Thank you! It goes amazing with that spicy meat. 



jcam222 said:


> Looks great! I need to learn to ID and hunt Hen of the woods. I know they grow here.


Haha, I don’t trust my concentration enough to get it right. I’ve done morel hunts a few times, but I was with experienced guys. It’d be a great skill though!


----------



## DougE (Nov 13, 2021)

That looks delicious. I'm adding this to my ever growing list of recipes I want to try.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 13, 2021)

DougE said:


> That looks delicious. I'm adding this to my ever growing list of recipes I want to try.


I appreciate it, I know exactly how you feel!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice score and good looking stew. Maitake Mushrooms are a favorite of mine. I once had Cheesecake topped with Maitake simmered in Maple Syrup. It was amazing!...JJ


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 14, 2021)

Great looking stew, for a cool fall day

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 14, 2021)

Man I could go for a bowl of that.  Mushrooms look so good.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 14, 2021)

Man JW, that looks fantastic!! Excellent write-up and some beautiful pics. Well done sir!! I think I'll take a bucket full of that please   

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 14, 2021)

Pass me a bowl please! looks great.
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2021)

Mee tooo! I’ll have a bowl!

Looks good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh Boy, That looks Awesome!!!
Those Shrooms must be Fantastic!!
Love It !!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 14, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice score and good looking stew. Maitake Mushrooms are a favorite of mine. I once had Cheesecake topped with Maitake simmered in Maple Syrup. It was amazing!...JJ


Thank you JJ!  We lucked out with this move and have a great farmers market all year, rain or shine. This mushroom guy has become my favorite, I’d like to go solo one day to pay better attention to his knowledge. I would love to have a go at that cheese cake recipe! I was able to get some great maple syrup a few weeks ago! 
Jed


DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking stew, for a cool fall day
> David


Thank you! I love fall!
Jed



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man I could go for a bowl of that.  Mushrooms look so good.


Thank you!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 14, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Man JW, that looks fantastic!! Excellent write-up and some beautiful pics. Well done sir!! I think I'll take a bucket full of that please
> Robert


Thank you Robert! Haha, let me know when you’re in Virginia, I’ll make you a bucket! Otherwise, I’d be happy to send you some of these shrooms! Let me know!
Jed


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 14, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy, That looks Awesome!!!
> Those Shrooms must be Fantastic!!
> Love It !!
> Bear


Thank you Bear! I appreciate your time! The shrooms were amazing! Let me know, I’d be happy to send you a bag!
Jed



JLeonard said:


> Pass me a bowl please! looks great.
> Jim


Thank you Jim! I have a bowl for you!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 14, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Mee tooo! I’ll have a bowl!
> Looks good!


Thank you! I’ll set aside a bowl for you! 
Jed



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man I could go for a bowl of that.  Mushrooms look so good.


Thank you Brian! They were outstanding, let me know, happy to send a bag!
Jef


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 14, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you! I’ll set aside a bowl for you!
> Jed
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe can work out some kind of trade.  I live North Texas if you can thing of anything.  If you like spicy I can make some Habanero, Garlic Honey pecans.


----------

